# Signals Recruits, Ready for Training



## canadianblue (10 Dec 2005)

I just finished my Reg force BMQ, and have my Christmas leave in right now. My question is this, I am heading to Borden for PRETC, and am not sure when I will end up in Kingston. Can anyone enlighten me on what type of training I'll be doing, and when I can expect to actaully be doing my Sigs course. 

As well how is Borden and Kingston in comparison to BMQ in terms of type of training, inspections, PT, weapons, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Radop (11 Dec 2005)

It is still a school but not as intense as BMQ.  In Borden, you should be doing your basic drivers course.


----------



## MOOXE (11 Dec 2005)

Whats PRETC?


----------



## PteCamp (11 Dec 2005)

Post Recruit Educational Training Center...


----------



## canadianblue (11 Dec 2005)

When I was at BMQ I was told that at PRETC I would still do ruck sack marches, PT, and go out on the range occasionally, which is great since I want to stay in good shape. But I want to go to Kingston and start with Sigs as soon as possible.

Can anybody shed some more light on what lifes like at PRETC?


----------



## PViddy (11 Dec 2005)

How long is the Basic Driver Course?  I read it was 14 weeks, but thought it was a typo! Is this true? 

thanks

PV


----------



## Radop (11 Dec 2005)

A year or two ago, it switched back to Borden so I am unsure what the length of time.  Enjoy it as it is not as intence as your signal course.


----------



## canadianblue (11 Dec 2005)

I'm just wondering, do us Sigs do SQ in Borden or Kingston. I know that I have to SQ to become a Sig Op however have been wondering when and where I'll be doing training.


----------



## D-n-A (12 Dec 2005)

SQ is run in Gagetown, Meaford, Wainwright, Shilo(not sure if its run there all the time though) and Valcatier.


----------



## Radop (12 Dec 2005)

SQs use to be left up to the units to do for all but combat arms units up until 6 mos ago.  At that point they decided to have the schools (battle schools that is) run them to get some consistancy in the trg.


----------



## luck881 (13 Dec 2005)

Radop, you're wrong.  SQ was supposed to be a school thing from the start.  We only ran it at JSR because when the PAT backlog got too big, alot of troops got pushed throught to their trades course with out doing an SQ leaving us with about 90 or so yungun's with absolutely no weapons or field training.  Of course that number includes all the non army trades that the regiment figured could use the experience.


----------



## Radop (17 Dec 2005)

That was the original plan and when they got back logged, they desided to download it to the units.


----------



## Canadian Sig (17 Dec 2005)

Luck881 said:
			
		

> Radop, you're wrong.   SQ was supposed to be a school thing from the start.   We only ran it at JSR because when the PAT backlog got too big, alot of troops got pushed throught to their trades course with out doing an SQ leaving us with about 90 or so yungun's with absolutely no weapons or field training.   Of course that number includes all the non army trades that the regiment figured could use the experience.



Who you calling a "youngun'???


----------



## mechanic_chick (18 Dec 2005)

Hey guys..


Just a Q...

When as sig op.. after Basic in st jean .. where do you go next.

Be detailed... and explain what the acronyms mean guys hahah.. because POTHIN ... really wont mean nothing to me haha


and hey if you can tell me what you do there.. even better!!

thank ya!

* JESSO *


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Dec 2005)

you'll probably be waiting in Borden until a course is ready...then you go to the Canadian Forces School of C*ck Enforcement, ugh I mean, communications and Electronics in Kingston...

There, you will learn all about the Radio, and get drunk at places like Aj's, Stages, Elixir, the Tirnanog!


----------



## Canadian Sig (19 Dec 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> you'll probably be waiting in Borden until a course is ready...then you go to the Canadian Forces School of C*ck Enforcement, ugh I mean, communications and Electronics in Kingston...
> 
> There, you will learn all about the Radio, and get drunk at places like Aj's, Stages, Elixir, the Tirnanog!



Then you will get posted to the "Mother Ship" in Petawawa and life will never be the same again.


----------



## luck881 (19 Dec 2005)

Come on, Pet ain't the mothership....


----------



## Peace (19 Dec 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> As well how is Borden and Kingston in comparison to BMQ in terms of type of training, inspections, PT, weapons, etc.





God i hated PRETC,  I didnt want to get TOO much of a anti slur going on but, PRETC blows.  Unfortunately it is a necessary evil tho because you need to get your SQ and drivers course before as a Sig you can come to kingston.  When I was in Pretc ( i left about a month ago) Inspections were a joke, and so was PT.  Everyone got fat. ( including me) The problem was that you had SO MANY people there with nothing better to do than dissappear. The AWOL situation was a HUGE problem. there was one kid that they chased for days and eventually found him hiding in a closet in A151. Another guy went AWOL to Quebec for his 6th time and only returned to Borden because they finally cut his pay.  Everyone talks bad about PRETC even the instructors. 

PRETC is what you make of it however.  Just remember that you wont always be sitting on your hands. When PT comes make sure that you actually do something besides just play badminton.  The Staff there are pretty good people the WO of Skills is good and so are some of the NCM in B COY  i don't really know about A COY that much.

Eventually you will get to kingston after your courses are done.  Then its back to being a hard working team player with lots to study.  Just make sure that you don't loose your soldiers edge that they tried to give you in BMQ.  If everyone in Borden jumps off a cliff don't go with them if its the wrong thing to do.  I hope you get what I'm trying to say here.


----------



## Hoover (19 Dec 2005)

By the end of January there is supposed to be 500-600 Pers. total on PRETC and not enough NCOs to supervise them all or enough jobs for everyone to do. I've heard there are inspections every Tuesday. 

I believe the barracks that PRETC is housed in is right beside the O club(3 dollar beer), the only junior ranks mess we are allowed into. Aside from that the building is a pretty isolated place, its a good distance walking to the gym and the Canex/Timmies is probably twice as far if not further.. It's 4 to a room from what I've heard. There is fluck all else to do on base...

Rucksack marches - I doubt it. I had to hand my rucksack in last week so they could get ready to issue kit to the new recruits coming in on 9 Jan. And I still haven't got my gortex jacket, all I've got is a parka at the moment - had to hand in my combat jacket so it could be issued to the new recruits. 

For me it's going to be a lot of hitting the gym every night.


----------



## D-n-A (26 Dec 2005)

Troops in PRETC are only allowed in the O Club(is that the one by the EME shacks?), that sucks the Huron/H Club is where its at, especially on Thursday nights  ;D

Theres a few things to do on base, the gym is good, theres also a lot of places to go running on base; found a few 'em mainly cause me an a friend got lost  

After the working day, you allowed to go to the town?
Also, you know if there is wireless internet in the shacks PRETC stays in?

Probably be seeing a few of you in PRETC sometime in January.


----------



## Hoover (26 Dec 2005)

Frikkin O club. Nothing but a whole load of recruits and yelling Frenchmen on a Saturday night. Why not go into town you ask? Confined to base after a week in the field, the only place on the base that would serve alcohol to recruits. If you've ever been in there just imagine 300 recruits jammed in there all trying to get shitfaced at the same time. Next weekend I go there and they ID me, tossed for being underage. Yet I got the card to get into the place and I pay mess dues!! A story for another time..

The gym.. yeah! Great gym, will be hitting that place up everyday..

Internet access... if PRETC barracks is where I think it is, it is right next door to the internet cafe.


----------



## Hoover (26 Dec 2005)

Just a tidbit to add.. I wasnt even drinking at the O club!! Just hanging out with my buddies and watching the game..


----------



## D-n-A (26 Dec 2005)

If you are underage you aren't allowed on any of the messes on base.

The internet cafe sucks, only 3 computers. I got my own laptop, so if somone has wireless internet in the building I can use that  ;D

Have you actually been in PRETC? Or did you just finish your BMQ there?


----------



## Hoover (26 Dec 2005)

Just finished BMQ in Borden 16 DEC 05, report date to PRETC is 03 JAN 06. 

If I pay the mess dues and have a card to the friggin place why am I not allowed in? Doesn't make sense to me..


----------



## D-n-A (26 Dec 2005)

You pay mess dues because you have to belong to a mess.

If you are underage you won't be allowed into the H Club, or parts of the O Club since alcohol is served there. But you can goto the minors section of the O Club.


----------



## luck881 (26 Dec 2005)

In '95 there was also a base teen center!  You might want to check that out.  
(I was also 18 when I did BDT in Borden.)


----------



## Hoover (27 Dec 2005)

Paragraph 16 of the following document seems to indicate underage PERs are allowed in, just not allowed to be served alcohol.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admie/dgcps/CME_customs_Split_internet/English/Chapter_7_The_Military_Mess.pdf


----------



## luck881 (27 Dec 2005)

In '95 the mess of choice on a weekend was the A Club, long gone now...  Being underage, I had a different colored mess card than everyone else so the doorman knew to stamp the hell out of my hands so I couldn't pay for a drink all night.  But, of course as you can imagine there were ways around it.


----------



## chrisf (27 Dec 2005)

I'm fairly certain underage members are allowed into the messes, just not allowed to drink.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Dec 2005)

I know at unit messes underage troops are allowed in. But from my experiance in Borden, minors are not allowed into any of the messes that serve alcohol.

They got the two different mess cards(one for minors an ones who are legal drinking age), didn't really mean anything in Borden(least when I was there), just showed that you paid mess dues. They still checked everyones ID(since people can borrow someone elses mess card).


----------



## Radop (28 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I'm fairly certain underage members are allowed into the messes, just not allowed to drink.


I have never heard that members were not aloud in the mess because they were underage but not being aloud to drink is a definite as they have to follow the provicial rules for drinking laws.

Luck, I bet you got caught up on your inability to get alcohol in borden, eh?

Can't believe you were there in '95 but do remember when you got to the regiment.

CndSigs, pet sucks now.  Just hasn't been as good as it was since Jun '94. lol


----------

